# Knee blister-like things



## Onequicklearner (Feb 20, 2012)

After a hour long lesson with my quarter horse, the inside of my knees and right above my knee on the backside have inch wide knots that are all red and swollen. I ride western with blue jeans that aren't really that rough. Can you please suggest a way to solve this?


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Those sound like "hot spots", aka a pre-blister.
When you saddle up in those pants again, take note of where the seams lie in relation to the location of the hot spots, and start narrowing down the source. 
Figure out the source, and then fix it.
If they persist, you can get moleskin to put over the affected area as protection. Moleskin is a stinker to remove, and you'll still have sticky residue from it. Baby powder or Gold Bond is great, and rubbing alcohol gets most of the stickum off before powdering up.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Your skin is just going to have to get used to the extra friction there..Are you riding in tight jeans or loose jeans? I like wearing tighter jeans when riding...also to cut down on moisture and friction where the blisters are, rub deodorant on your skin..It's crazy sounding but it works. I even do it when I'm breaking in new shoes..


----------



## Onequicklearner (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank you both very much. I was wearing loose jeans so i could get my short self on her( she's as tall as i am) but next time i'll try tight jeans and see if it helps.


----------

